# Time signature question from the WTC



## Aurelian

I am not a pianist, so this question is strictly curiosity.

In Book 1 of the WTC, the G Major prelude has the strange time signature 24/16 for the right hand and common time in the left. How do you make sense of this?


----------



## Vasks

Your eyes can tell you. The group of three 16ths is a triplet in the space of an 8th note of the left hand.


----------

